# Been busy sewing for the outdoors



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't posted in so long as I have been so busy with all the things round me. I have been trying to get my sewing room cleaned up some. Found a bunch of material that I bought to make table covers for the table outside and wondered why it has taken me so long to get it done. It has only been sitting here for God knows how long!
Well I whipped them out and here they are. Hubby went over to the town recycling center the other day and found me the neat little wire basket, brought it home painted it black for me, bought the stack of pots at the dollar store, and wha-la, a nice table to sit at.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You Clever Thing! Most of us barely finish the edges before we toss a cloth on to flap around and worse - here you are all perfect! Very nice. How did you do it?

The basket of pots already looks alive! Just the right size, too.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

RDC,
this is the site that I used

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saS2kykLec0[/ame]


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Very clever. Pretty!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, nice job! We were just wondering how to make one for our round glass table outdoors. Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Super Duper! The elastic looks much better than a string casing - Thanks!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd say that hubby is a keeper.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

As soon as I get moved......I'll have to make a few of these!! Thanks!

AWESOME!!


----------

